

Instant temporary group texting - gvb
http://fastsociety.com/

======
gvb
...seen on TechCrunch <http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/01/group-text/> \- looks
like time-limited (in a good way) by-invitation-only twitter. Now if only I
had some friends to try it out with...

------
sachitgupta
Wow - I can see great applications for this already. Trying to figure out
where to go for the weekend - just make a 2 day group and add whoever you
want. Done.

I wonder how they plan to monetize?

~~~
jamesshamenski
I second that, how do they monetize? I see lots of ads as the only solution.
And ads in texts are super annoying.

